# Firman generator / transfer switch keeps tripping



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

Hello. I have a new firman h07552 generator and finally got it wired to a reliance pro Tran 2 transfer switch. Anytime I attempt to switch to generator power the breaker on the pro Tran trips immediately. I have read into how some people say this is a ground issue as the generator is grounded to the frame. I tried to remove the wire to see what happens and still the same. Do I need a different transfer switch? I have yet to double check my wiring but I do not think that is the issue. Any help would be great.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Mdellatore said:


> Hello. I have a new firman h07552 generator and finally got it wired to a reliance pro Tran 2 transfer switch. Anytime I attempt to switch to generator power the breaker on the pro Tran trips immediately. I have read into how some people say this is a ground issue as the generator is grounded to the frame. I tried to remove the wire to see what happens and still the same. Do I need a different transfer switch? I have yet to double check my wiring but I do not think that is the issue. Any help would be great.


You may need a GFI transfer switch:








Bonded Neutral vs Floating Neutral Generators - How to Avoid Tripping a Generator With a Bonded Neutral


HOW TO AVOID TRIPPING A BONDED NEUTRAL GENERATOR. The experts at Electric Generators Direct explain how to keep your generator from tripping a breaker when plugged into a transfer switch. We explain the safest solution. Don't disconnect a bonded neutral generator because it's dangerous and isn't...




www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com





Like this one:





X-Series Neutral Switching Panels - Products - Reliance Controls Corporation


X-Series Neutral Switching Panels - Products - Reliance Controls Corporation - Manufacturers of Transfer Switches and Panels for Portable Generators. Toll-Free Information (800) 634-6155. Product details,manuals, install video and information,vendor locator,product...




www.reliancecontrols.com





Or get a generator with a floating neutral like the Honda EU7000IS.


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

No place seems
To have them in stock.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Mdellatore said:


> Hello. I have a new firman h07552 generator and finally got it wired to a reliance pro Tran 2 transfer switch. Anytime I attempt to switch to generator power the breaker on the pro Tran trips immediately. I have read into how some people say this is a ground issue as the generator is grounded to the frame. I tried to remove the wire to see what happens and still the same. Do I need a different transfer switch? I have yet to double check my wiring but I do not think that is the issue. Any help would be great.


double check your wiring!
this is a basic transfer switch, and a basic construction gen set.
snap some pix of the wiring for us.
are you using an L1 L2 wiring from the gen set to the trans switch?
snap some pix of the gen connected to the tran switch.

sounds to me like a feeder is swapped on the breaker panel wiring.
try tripping out the main large breaker panel breaker!
then trip in one branch at a time on the transfer switch

if the system works 
it is a swapped wire issue!


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Does that transfer switch break the neutral? If so you need the neutral bonded in the generator.
If the transfer does not break the neutral, then the neutral must be disconnected from the ground in the generator.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

old man here, if i saw the model number right unit it is just switching a few basic circuits and not the whole breaker box.

and yes it needs floating neutral.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey
*Mdellatore*
snap some pix for us please.
we need pix of the switch and the breaker panel with the cover off the breaker panel.


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hey
> *Mdellatore*
> snap some pix for us please.
> we need pix of the switch and the breaker panel with the cover off the breaker panel.


Ok here is what I have.


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

View attachment 9177


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

Mdellatore said:


> View attachment 9176


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

It’s hard to see. But the green ground wire from generator is connected to the grounding screw located inside the transfer switch box as well.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

here is a factory video series on installation of the pro tran2
number one






number 2 mounting





number 3 wiring





watch number three close and take notes!
red goes to the breaker, and black to the load on each branch

number 4 replacing breakers





number 5 power inlet


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

number 6 operation of the pro tran2


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

Ugh. I’m in the process of swapping the wires out now. Sometimes I try to think and nothing happens lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
yup
watch the in and out!
GRIN!
I have to love a good pix!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the tran 2 setup is a basic sp dt (single pole double throw center off) switch on the 120 volt and double pole on the 240 section.

just a tip.
if you do not need the 240 branch on the gentran2 you can split the 240 breaker to 2 singles to get 2 extra 120 volt sections!
or if you need more 240 sections join 2 of the handles and get another 240 branch!

our basic first setup here we used 3 way light switches to do about the same!
with a dedicated 120 volt inlet from the gen set with a dedicated breaker.
pretty cool!

we have upgraded now to an whole main panel interlock.
it is faster for us on the emergency power setup time.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

reliance did a good job on the video series!


----------



## Mdellatore (May 2, 2021)

Well thanks to all. Shocker when it’s wired them correct way it works as it should. Haha I’m very happy now. Thanks again. As
Soon as I saw the wires wrong I felt like a dummy. I was gonna call my father in law as he is a retired 30 year electrician. I would of never heard the end of that one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LOL!!
well you can always claim color blind!
GRIN...

yea i always say read the manual several times and use a sharpie!!
and make notes in the margins of the important stuff.

glad for you the breakers held!
I have seen the after math where the breakers were in the wrong places...
BIG white flash...
"they got their picture took" !

and then i get a call to fix it from the wife!
lol.

glad you get to live to tell the tail!


----------

